# Partager disque dur sur réseau



## florentindm (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment on fait pour mettre un disque dur en réseau en le branchant sur son iMac svp ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## djm (24 Décembre 2010)

dans le prefpane "partage", sélectionné partage de fichier.
A droite s'affiche deux cases: la première permet de choisir l'élément à partager (cliqué sur "+" pour ajouter l'élément à la liste) qui peut être un DD externe, le DD interne(l'ordi) ou un dossier.
A gauche, vous choississez les utilisateurs pour accéder à l'élément et ce qu'ils peuvent effectuer (lecture, écriture).


----------



## ocatarina (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour DJM,

J'ai fait exactement les manips que tu décris mais impossible de voir, depuis le macbook, le disque externe qui est branché sur le imac. 
Le disque est formaté en ntfs mais ça ne pose pas de pb de lecture au imac.
J'ai tenté de brancher le disque sur l'airport extreme (en usb), mais c'est pareil, il n'apparait pas dans le finder du macbook.

Un truc m'échappe.


----------

